# trois vêtements - nom comptable ?



## Barre-tendre

«Vêtement» est-il un nom non comptable par nature?
Faut-il toujours parler de «pièces» de vêtement?
Ou serait-il possible de dire «Je porte trois vêtements»?


----------



## moe0204

En général, on porte DES vêtements. Donc _vêtement _est bien un nom dénombrable.
De toute façon, même si cela n'avait pas été le cas, on ne dirait pas "pièces de vêtement", cela ressemble fort à un anglicisme.
Cela dit, il se trouve qu'on peut parler, dans certains cas, de pièces de vêtements, comme dans un _costume trois pièces _(dans ce cas, une pièce est un vêtement à part entière).


----------



## Barre-tendre

Mais dirais-tu : «Je porte trois vêtements»?

Est-ce que «pièce de vêtement» est vraiment un anglicisme? Faudrait-il dire «Je porte trois morceaux de vêtement»?

En fait, «vêtment» a le sens d'un ensemble, c'est pourquoi je disais que c'était un nom non comptable. Ce n'est peut-être pas ainsi qu'il aurait fallu qualifier ce mot... Alors comment?


----------



## moe0204

On peut tout à fait dire "je porte trois vêtements" (même si c'est rare de dire une telle phrase ).
S'habiller, c'est mettre DES vêtements. Le mot vêtement a très rarement le sens d'un ensemble.
Quand on dit "UN vêtement", on pense à une veste, ou à un pantalon, ou à une chemise, etc., mais pas à tout ces vêtements à la fois.



Barre-tendre said:


> Est-ce que «pièce de vêtement» est vraiment un anglicisme? Faudrait-il dire «Je porte trois morceaux de vêtement»?


 --> On ne dit donc ni l'un, ni l'autre.


----------



## Eva Maria

Barre-tendre;

Je pense que tu peux dire sans problème: "Je porte un vêtement noir"

Regarde:

"Il porte un vêtement distinctif"

"Aujourd'hui, devenu un vêtement de mode, on peut le porter en toute occasion."

"Par robe de magistrat, l'on entend le vêtement porté par le juge comme costume."

"Il a changé son vêtement vert foncé pour se mettre en habit de chunnin."

EM


----------



## moe0204

Mais absolument !
Un costume est un vêtement, chaque pièce de ce costume est aussi un vêtements : un costume est donc un vêtement constitué du plusieurs vêtements.
Une robe est un vêtement.


----------



## Eva Maria

moe0204 said:


> On peut tout à fait dire "je porte trois vêtements" (même si c'est rare de dire une telle phrase ).


 
Alors, on peut toujours changer la phrase originale un peu. Par example:

- Je porte des vêtements: un pantalon, une chemise et un gilet (*3*).

EM


----------



## moe0204

C'est mieux en effet.


----------



## Barre-tendre

Merci à tous!

Je crois que lorsque l'on dit «Je porte un vêtement», le «un» ici n'est pas un déterminant numéral, mais tout simplement un article indéfini. C'est pouquoi l'on peut dire sans problème :

- Je porte un vêtement.
- Je porte des vêtements.

Il n'y aurait pas vraiment de différence de signification entre «vêtement» au singulier et «vêtements» au pluriel, le premie étant un nom collectif (je viens de trouver le terme exact dans le _Robert_) signifiant en gros «les vêtements».

@moe0204 : Oh, Seigneur! Je ne veux pas mettre en doute ce que tu dis, mais j'espère sincèrement que «pièce de vêtement» n'est pas un anglicisme parce que je viens d'utiliser cette expression dans un texte que m'a commandé un client et que je lui ai déjà remis. Pourrais-tu me citer ta ou tes sources? J'ai consulté le _Petit Robert_, le _Colpron_, le _Bordas_, le _Multi_, etc. sans qu'on ne précise nulle part que «pièce de vêtement» est un anglicisme. La même chose vaut pour «trois vêtements» : je n'ai trouvé aucune attestation du mot vêtement précédé d'un déterminant numéral.


----------



## Barre-tendre

moe0204 said:


> C'est mieux en effet.



Malheuresement, je devais absolument dire qu'il y avait «trois vêtements» sans préciser de quel vêtement il s'agissait.


----------



## moe0204

Barre-tendre said:


> @moe0204 : Oh, Seigneur! Je ne veux pas mettre en doute ce que tu dis, mais j'espère sincèrement que «pièce de vêtement» ne soit pas un anglicisme parce que je viens d'utiliser cette expression dans un texte que m'a commandé un client et que je lui ai déjà remis. Pourrais-tu me citer ta ou tes sources? J'ai consulté le _Petit Robert_, le _Colpron_, le _Bordas_, le _Multi_, etc. sans qu'on ne précise nulle part que «pièce de vêtement» est un anglicisme. La même chose vaut pour «trois vêtements» : je n'ai trouvé aucune attestation du mot vêtement précédé d'un déterminant numéral.


Non, non ! "une pièce (de vêtement)" n'est pas en soi un anglicisme. J'ai même dit plus haut qu'on disait "un costume trois pièces". Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que le mot vêtement n'est pas un indénombrable, et que pour dire "un vêtement", on ne disait pas "une pièce de vêtement" comme on utilise en anglais "a piece of + [nom indénombrable]".


----------



## Barre-tendre

Donc, d'après toi, «trois pièces de vêtement» pour dire «trois vêtements» est acceptable?


----------



## moe0204

Ou : _un vêtement en trois pièces..._


----------



## itka

Barre-tendre said:


> Donc, d'après toi, «trois pièces de vêtement» pour dire «trois vêtements» est acceptable?



Je ne crois pas que ce soit acceptable, malheureusement, excepté le cas improbable d'un vêtement en trois parties... et encore, je ne vois pas bien quand on parlerait de "trois pièces de vêtements"...

Un vêtement ne pourrait être en trois _morceaux_ que s'il a été déchiré... On peut alors dire qu'il est _en pièces_.

Un "deux-pièces" (tout court, sans le mot "vêtement") ou un "maillot deux-pièces" c'est un maillot de bain composé d'un slip et d'un soutien-gorge, par opposition au "maillot une-pièce".

Un "costume trois-pièces", comme il a été dit, c'est un complet d'homme avec un gilet assorti (donc un pantalon, une veste et un gilet).

Je ne crois pas qu'il existe d'autres cas où l'on parle de "pièces" pour les vêtements...


----------



## Barre-tendre

Pourtant, on dit bien «une pièce de l'habillement» (voir article «Vêtement» dans le _Petit Robert_).


----------



## Nicomon

Suggestion...

articles de vêtement […]


----------



## Loupsy

Je reviens sur cette vieille discussion. Dont, si on parle par exemple d'une ligne, ou collection, de vêtements, on dirait des "articles de la collection" plutôt que des "pièces" ou des "morceaux" ? Je veux éviter "vêtement" qui a été utilisé dans la ligne précédente.


----------



## OLN

_Morceaux _ne va vraiment pas. Tu ne dis tout de même pas "les morceaux d'une collection/ligne de vêtements", "des morceaux vestimentaires" ou "un costume trois morceaux" ? 
Plutôt_ pièces, éléments _ou, s'agissant de vente, _articles._


> *II. −* Élément d'un tout. *A. −* Élément d'un tout envisagé dans ses rapports avec l'ensemble dont il fait partie. − _En partic._
> *1.* Chacun des éléments (morceaux, figurines) d'un jeu. _Pièces d'un puzzle, d'un jeu d'échecs, de meccano, de trictrac, de petits chevaux._ _L_
> *2.* Chaque élément d'un mobilier, d'un service de table. _Pièce d'argenterie, d'orfèvrerie; un service de 74 pièces._
> Article, objet de grande valeur généralement destiné à une exposition publique ou privée:
> PIÈCE : Définition de PIÈCE


----------



## Philippides

Il me semble que quand on parle d'un article, on parle d'un objet en particulier: un magasin aura par exemple 10 articles d'un vêtement (10 exemplaires du même modèle)

Loupsy, quelle est ta phrase complète et le contexte ?


----------



## SergueiL

Après un rapide coup d'œil sur certains sites spécialisés, _pièce_ est très utilisé pour désigner séparément chaque vêtement d'une collection, de préférence semble-t-il à _article_ qui est sans doute plus connoté commerce, vente.


----------

